# What about this angry bunch?



## Theoretical (Jul 30, 2006)

http://whywontgodhealamputees.com/

It seems like tons of holes could be punched in this bunch, but I'm not totally sure where the gist of the argument is weakest.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 30, 2006)

Key Point
No matter how many people pray, no matter how often they pray, no matter how sincere they are, no matter how much they believe, no matter how deserving the amputee, what we know is that prayers do not inspire God to regenerate amputated legs. This happens despite what Jesus promises us in Matthew 21:21, John 14:14, Mark 11:24, etc.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 30, 2006)

These people need to hear the truth. Their god is clearly one of their own making.

They need to hear the truth, from the whole counsel of God, the doctrine of God, man, sin, the fall, redemption.

A.W. Pink makes a statement early in his work, _The Sovereignty of God_ to this effect - God is sovereign. And because God is sovereign, he does as he pleases.

It is easy to prove from Scripture that God didn't heal everybody, even in the old testament (e.g. Mephibosheth). What about the pool of Siloam. God chose one man to heal him. Why didn't he heal everybody else who was waiting at the pool for the angel to stir the waters? The real question is, why did he heal the one man?


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 30, 2006)

Aren't our sicknesses and infirmities a constant reminder of our need for a redeemer?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Aren't our sicknesses and infirmities a constant reminder of our need for a redeemer?



, brother. Believers not exempted either.

"For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake." -- Philippians 1:29


----------



## Ivan (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...


----------



## tellville (Aug 9, 2006)

I was just curious if somebody could provide a more elaborate argument against the key point of this site that Scott Bushey pointed out? :

Key Point
No matter how many people pray, no matter how often they pray, no matter how sincere they are, no matter how much they believe, no matter how deserving the amputee, what we know is that prayers do not inspire God to regenerate amputated legs. This happens despite what Jesus promises us in Matthew 21:21, John 14:14, Mark 11:24, etc.


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tellville_
> I was just curious if somebody could provide a more elaborate argument against the key point of this site that Scott Bushey pointed out? :
> 
> Key Point
> No matter how many people pray, no matter how often they pray, no matter how sincere they are, no matter how much they believe, no matter how deserving the amputee, what we know is that prayers do not inspire God to regenerate amputated legs. This happens despite what Jesus promises us in Matthew 21:21, John 14:14, Mark 11:24, etc.


----------



## Peter (Aug 9, 2006)

The argument is against a mockery of Christianity. Throughout the entire site they make irrelevent attacks against things the bible and Christianity do not hold to. Does Jesus actually tell us we can regenerate amputated limbs through prayer. no. Prayer is effective where God has promised but the promise to grant miraculous powers was special to Apostles and infact during their time many things similiar to and more wonderous than regrowing legs happened.


----------



## kceaster (Aug 9, 2006)

*This is what I posted...*

I BELIEVE IN GOD the Father Almighty, Maker of Heaven and earth.

I BELIEVE IN Jesus Christ, His only Son, our Lord, who was conceived by the Holy Spirit and born of the virgin Mary. He suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died, and was buried; He descended into Hades. The third day He rose again from the dead. He ascended into heaven and is seated at the right hand of God the Father Almighty. From there He will come to judge the living and the dead.

I BELIEVE IN THE HOLY SPIRIT, the holy catholic church, the communion of saints, the forgiveness of sins, the resurrection of the body, and the life everlasting.

I am not God, nor am I His judge. He created me, I didn't create Him. Because He created me, I am to be exactly as He purposed. But in order to show that He is God and there is none other, and to display His wondrous works for His own glory, He decreed that man should fall into sin. I am a man born under sin. As such, I cannot judge my condition to be any other than what God says it is. I am a sinner, unrighteous, and wicked. I have no defense that He will hear and there is nothing I can do to exonerate myself.

But thanks be to God, He provided me a way of salvation. He called me, and put within me a new heart. He justified me in His sight by the faith He also gave me. Faith that was awakened by the gospel of peace in the resurrected Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ, the object of my faith. That faith is what saves me. It is not mine of myself, but a gift from God. The faith I have in the Lord Jesus is my justification. I rely upon Christ to save me by His blood. He was born under the law as well and is like me in all respects, except for sin. He is sinless and because of that, the law has nothing against Him so He is perfectly righteous. He offers His righteousness to me in exchange for my unrighteousness. He covers my sins with His blood so that I am no longer a sinner in the site of a Holy God, but God sees me through Christ my Savior. He gives me strength for living this life. I am no better than any human being on the planet. I am subjected to the same difficulties, pains, and failures. But I am not living for this life only. I am living for the day when God's judgment and wrath are poured out on the earth. Why would I live for such a day? Because I believe that Christ has saved me and has kept me from God's wrath because He took it upon Himself.

I can point to no miracle except for one. The miracle of my life is that God would choose me, the most wretched and wicked sinner, to save me from myself. Whatever else happens in this life for good or for ill, I will trust in God and I will look towards heaven.

Does this make me an ill person? Am I a dreg of society? Do I neglect service to others? Am I better than anyone? This all makes me a citizen of this planet. I am not able to judge a single soul nor am I able to give anyone life or take it from them. I have no agenda except to live in peace. I am not out to take rights away from anyone, nor am I willing to give up my own rights without a fight. If the whole world were Muslim or Hindi or any other religion, I would still be a Christian. I would still assert my own beliefs to the people with whom I come into contact. But I can't make them believe or have faith, I can only give them a reason for the hope I have.

Now to many of you who do not agree with me, what I have just written is probably jibberish to you. It's like I'm speaking an irrational language that is quite foreign. Every word I have used is in the dictionary. There is nothing hidden at all. But, if you can't understand or you dismiss my words, then I'm sorry, but I can't make you understand, just as no one could make me understand.

That is why salvation is of God. If you are saved, He saved you. He didn't dismiss His laws or relax the penalty of breaking them. He simply took the payment of another and applied it to your account. He makes you understand. He gives you the ability to see it. If you truly want it, ask Him. Deal with God. Deal with Jesus Christ. Your complaint of Christianity does not extend to me. I didn't make it up, nor am I responsible for your misunderstandings about it.

But if you're looking for a sign, or a miracle, or a way out of your problems here on earth, you're focusing on the wrong thing. Your existence is not about here and now, your financial troubles, your pains, your suffering, and your anxieties. Your existence is about eternity. If you want the temporal blessings of this life, like a new leg for your amputated one, if God really wanted to, He would do it. But He does not exist to supply your every whim. If you were God, would you? God exists for His own glory. He created for His own glory. He chooses His family for His own glory. He judges the nations for His own glory. And if you think that you're going to get the better of Him, you need to attempt to put it in perspective: If you had created the universe out of nothing, completely from your own imagination, with no patterns or materials, would you care what one of your creatures thought of you? Would you actually care if they didn't believe you existed, when you gave them so much evidence that you do?

Perhaps you need to consider the God of the Bible more closely. Forget about what everyone says about Him. Read what He says about Himself. And, if you start to have doubts about whether God is or if He exists, remember that He must open your eyes and remove your blinders. He will not be deceived, nor will He be mocked. He is God and He will most assuredly punish the unbelievers. And He is the only God who can show you these things. If you approach Him in sincerity, realizing that He is God and you are not, then I believe He will reveal Himself to you. But if you come to Him as some sort of cosmic Santa Claus, just wanting what you want and making Him be what you want Him to be, He will remain hidden from your sight. The nagging thing about all of that is that deep down, you really do know that He exists and that He created you. You are simply suppressing that truth in your own sinfulness, just like I did before I believed.

If you were God, would you be what someone else wanted you to be? If you say yes to that, then you need to rethink your definition of God.

In the Name of Christ Jesus,

KCEaster


----------

